# long ipe??



## harplade (Jul 14, 2005)

anyone here ever heard of long ipe berries. They are thumbnail size with a large seed. A neighbor has a bush and says she remembers the old timers making jelly out of the fruit. Can't find any info on it-I'm sure it's some sort of regional name-
Thanks,
Harplade


----------



## Wildcrofthollow (Apr 20, 2005)

sorry, no bells. what color are the fruits? leaf structure? Where is it growing?


----------



## harplade (Jul 14, 2005)

fruits are red-skin is fairly thin and they grow on a 1-2 inch stem. The leaves are light green and about the size of a quarter. It is in a yard of an old house-growing under a cowcumber tree and a pecan tree.

I'm going to take some leaves to a master gardener friend and see if she can tell me more and I'll put that on here.

My children loved the fruits last night when we walked down to see it. They are sweet with a little tart and when you suck on them, the large seed comes out and leaves the flesh and skin. I figure they won't be hard to make juice from to make jelly but just have to get the right recipe.

Thanks


----------



## RoseGarden (Jun 5, 2005)

I've never heard of it either, but I would very much appreciate if you could post a photo or any information you find out about it. I'm always looking for new and interesting plants.


----------



## alabamared (May 23, 2005)

It sounds like wild plums.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

Could it be a Mayhaw?


----------



## harplade (Jul 14, 2005)

found out more info. It is actually called 'long ike' and is a member of the alyagthus family-I know I butchered that spelling. It is the same family of plants that "Silver Bells"-grown around here as a shrub-is in. My friend who identified it, said that it was a common plant here many years ago but now it is almost gone.

She said I could root it by putting it in sand but that the fruits were sterile.

I'll try to do a picture if I can get my daughter to do it-not too good with these computers.

Thanks,


----------

